# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Pitsos] VARIO 2600 INOX  Αλλαγή λάστιχου πόρτας

## ezizu

Θέλω να αλλάξω το λάστιχο της πόρτας σε πλυντήριο PITSOS VARIO 2600 INOX επειδή έχει σχιστεί.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,όσο αφορά την τοποθέτηση του καινούργιου λάστιχου,είναι σχετικά εύκολο και γίνεται με απλά εργαλεία ή χρειάζεται κάποιο ειδικό εργαλείο για το κούμπωμα του καινούργιου ; 
Χρειάζεται να βάλω κάποιο είδος κόλλας για στεγανοποίηση ,ή απλά μπαίνει κουμπωτό και σφίγγει μόνο με τους δυο σφικτήρες που έχει ( ένα μεταλλικό με ελατήριο στην εξωτερική πλευρά και ένα ελαστικό στην εσωτερική πλευρά );
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι σχετικά εύκολο για επαγγελματία , για αρχάριο είναι θέμα να δει για πρώτη φορά πως αλλάζει .

1) Για αρχή βγάζεις τον εξωτερικό σφιγκτήρα , βγαίνει εύκολα με ένα κατσαβίδι 
2) Τραβάς το λάστιχο (στο σημείο που πατούσε ο σφιγκτήρας ) με τα δάκτυλα (από έξω προς τα μέσα του κάδου) για να ξεκουμπωθεί από την εσωτερική υποδοχή του τοιχώματος (γυριστός μεταλλικός γάντζος) .... και το γυρίζεις όλο το λάστιχο προς τα μέσα προς το τύμπανο βαθιά όσο πάει.
3) Επειδή δεν μπορώ να στο περιγράψω και εύκολα ... (Για να βγει ο εσωτερικός λαστιχένιος σφιγκτήρας) ... θα στο πω εναλλακτικά . 
στο κάτω μέρος του λάστιχου της πόρτας (εσωτερικά) θα δεις 3 μικρές τρυπούλες όπου αυτές είναι για να μην κατακάθεται το νερό στο εσωτερικό του λάστιχου πόρτας ... πίσω ακριβώς από αυτές τις τρύπες έχει ένα κενό .... εκεί πίσω βάζεις και με τα δυο χέρια (τους 3 δείκτες των δακτύλων σου) και πιέζεις με δύναμη προς τα κάτω .... και θα ξεκουμπωθεί ..... το ίδιο κάνεις και σε όλη την περιφέρεια του λάστιχου μέχρι να βγει όλο.
4) Επειδή ο παλιός σφιγκτήρας (εξωτερικός λαστιχένιος "καλτσοδέτα") είναι καλό να αλλάζει με καινούριο .... μαζί με το λάστιχο πόρτας να ζητήσεις και νέα καλτσοδέτα .
5) Με το νύχι του (δείκτη του δακτύλου σου ) προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις τον γάντζο (από πίσω) όπου ακουμπούσε το λάστιχο πόρτας για τυχόν παλιές κόλες (αν έχει) και να καθαρίσει όσο γίνεται.
6) Στο καινούριο λάστιχο πόρτας (προτού το βάλεις) θα δεις μια μεσαία εγκοπή (χώρισμα όπου θα μπει στον γάντζο) .... εκεί ρίχνεις ελάχιστη βενζινόκολα και με τον δείκτη του δακτύλου σου άλειψε την βενζινόκολα ανάμεσα στην σχισμή να πάει παντού και βαθιά στην σχισμή  . Ελάχιστη κόλα (όχι πολύ) ίσα ίσα να έχει μια λεπτή σχεδόν διάφανη στρώση ... περισσότερο θα λέγαμε την κόλα την βάζουμε όχι μόνο για να στεγανώσει καλά , αλλά και στο ότι βοηθάει στην αρχή σαν να είναι κάποιου είδους λιπαντικό για να ξαναμπεί πιο εύκολα το λάστιχο πόρτας.
7)  Πλησιάζεις το λάστιχο πόρτας στον γάντζο (όπου θα το κουμπώσεις) .... και να προσέξεις οι 3 τρύπες του λάστιχου πόρτας να είναι στο κάτω μέρος για να επιστρέφουν τυχόν νερά που κατακάθονται εκεί .
 :Cool:  με τα 2 χέρια ανοίγεις την σχισμή του λάστιχου πόρτας (εκεί που έβαλες την κόλα) και σπρώχνεις πάνω στον γάντζο και αγκιστρώνει το λάστιχο στον γάντζο .... το ίδιο κάνεις και σε όλη την περιφέρεια του λάστιχου.
9) Στο τέλος αφού καλύψεις όλη την περιφέρεια του λάστιχου .... πάλι με τα δάκτυλα του χεριού σου πιέζεις από την εξωτερική πλευρά του λάστιχου πόρτας (όπου κούμπωσε ήδη η σχισμή) και πιέζεις και πάλι περιφερειακά για να ελέγξεις με την αφή αν δεν έχει κάποιο "καβάλημα"  ή φούσκωμα (προφανώς επειδή δεν γαντζώθηκε καλά) ... μέχρι να δεις ότι όλα είναι εντάξει.
10) διπλώνεις τώρα όλο το λάστιχο της πόρτας προς τα μέσα (προς το τύμπανο) ... για να βάλεις την καλτσοδέτα .
11) Λάδωσε ελάχιστα την καλτσοδέτα με λάδι φαγητού .... και πέρασε την εξωτερικά του λάστιχου πόρτας με τα δάκτυλα σπρώχνοντας όσο μπορείς και πιέζοντας με τα δάκτυλα την καλτσοδέτα δυνατά να "αγκαλιάσει" σφικτά όλη την περιφέρεια του λάστιχου της πόρτας.
12) Τέλος ξετυλίγεις το λάστιχο της πόρτας προς τα έξω και κουμπώνεις με τον εξωτερικό γάντζο (ανοίγοντας με τα δάκτυλα την σχισμή ) και πιέζοντας να αγκαλιάσει καλά (εδώ κόλα δεν χρειάζεται) και βάζεις τον τελευταίο μεταλλικό σφιγκτήρα. Η "σούστα " του μεταλλικού σφιγκτήρα να είναι προς την πλευρά του μεντεσέ της πόρτας.

----------

asterixx25 (03-04-16), Papas00zas (25-03-16)

----------


## ezizu

Πέτρο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ,είσαι κατατοπιστικότατος !
Μάλλον αύριο θα πάρω το λάστιχο και νομίζω με όλα αυτά που μου έγραψες ,δεν θα αντιμετωπίσω κάποιο πρόβλημα κατά την τοποθέτησή του. Αν υπάρξει κάτι άλλο θα ξαναγράψω .  :OK:

----------


## konman

> 6) Στο καινούριο λάστιχο πόρτας (προτού το βάλεις) θα δεις μια μεσαία εγκοπή (χώρισμα όπου θα μπει στον γάντζο) .... εκεί ρίχνεις ελάχιστη βενζινόκολα και με τον δείκτη του δακτύλου σου άλειψε την βενζινόκολα ανάμεσα στην σχισμή να πάει παντού και βαθιά στην σχισμή . Ελάχιστη κόλα (όχι πολύ) ίσα ίσα να έχει μια λεπτή σχεδόν διάφανη στρώση ... περισσότερο θα λέγαμε την κόλα την βάζουμε όχι μόνο για να στεγανώσει καλά , αλλά και στο ότι βοηθάει στην αρχή σαν να είναι κάποιου είδους λιπαντικό για να ξαναμπεί πιο εύκολα το λάστιχο πόρτας.



Στο λαστιχο της πορτας δεν μπαινει ποτε κολλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο λαστιχο της πορτας δεν μπαινει ποτε κολλα.


Θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει ...
Στο καινούριο δεν βάζουν κόλλα .. ειδικά σε αυτά τα πλυντήρια που έχουν και τον εσωτερικό σφιγκτήρα επίσης μεταλλικό.

Επειδή όμως στο Vario Πιτσος έχει λαστιχένιο σφιγκτήρα και κατά καιρούς σκάζει  ή κόβεται αυτή η καλτσοδέτα . και φυσικά δεν το συγκρατεί (αργότερα) στεγανά το λάστιχο   όταν χαλαρώσει αυτή . και έχουμε κάποιες μικρές απώλειες "γλύψιμο" νερού εξωτερικά του κάδου. Θα ήταν φρονιμότερο να μπει και λίγη κόλλα , και μετά με τον καιρό ας χαλαρώσει ή κοπεί η καλτσοδέτα.

----------


## asterixx25

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που βοηθούν με τι γνώσεις τους και λύνονται προβλήματα. 
Με τις παραπάνω οδηγίες του Πέτρου* ¨Κυριακίδης"* άλλαξα πανεύκολα και για πρώτη φορά, το λάστιχο της πόρτας σε ενα πλυντήριο Bosch NirosV1003. Η όλη διαδικασία μου πήρε γύρω στα 15 λεπτά και το κόστος για το λάστιχο 15 ευρώ. Στην προηγούμενη αλλαγή που την είχε κάνει τεχνικός το συνολικό κόστος (λάστιχο και εργασία), ήταν 4πλάσιο.

----------


## diony

Σε λάστιχα πόρτας , καλό είναι να μη βάζουμε κόλλα , για να είναι εφικτή και η επόμενη αντικατάσταση , διότι η παλιά κόλλα δεν καθαρίζει εύκολα και αφήνει ανώμαλη επιφάνεια για να πατήσει το νέο λάστιχο , η οποία θέλει χρόνο να καθαριστεί

Απλά έχω ειδικό εργαλείο όπου καθαρίζω *πολύ καλά*  το σημείο επαφής από άλατα , υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού  κ.λ.π.

Τις μόνες φορές που έβαλα αναγκαστικά κόλλα ήταν σε εμαγιέ κάδους , όπου υπήρχε διάβρωση της λαμαρίνας  από σκουριά  στο χείλος όπου εφάπτεται το λάστιχο

----------


## andyferraristi

> Απλά έχω ειδικό εργαλείο όπου καθαρίζω *πολύ καλά*  το σημείο επαφής από άλατα , υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικού  κ.λ.π.


Καλημέρα Κώστα. Μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γι αυτό το ειδικό εργαλείο ????

----------


## diony

Μη φανταστείς κάτι πολύπλοκο και συνταρακτικό
Ένα λεπτό και σχετικά κοντό κατσαβίδι , του λύγισα την μύτη σαν μπαστούνι
Έτσι αφού βγάλω το παλιό λάστιχο , παίρνω ένα κομμάτι παλιό ύφασμα , το βάζω διπλό , ή τριπλό και καρφώνοντας το με το κατσαβίδι καθαρίζω όλο το χείλος που εφάπτεται το λάστιχο , βρέχοντας το ύφασμα με νερό , ή ξύδι , και με τη βοήθεια ενός οδοντιατρικού καθρέπτη , κάνω οπτικό έλεγχο

Αν κάπου υπάρχουν άλατα , *ή* ξεραμένο απορρυπαντικό , επιμένω περισσότερο και κάποιες ελάχιστες φορές αναγκάστηκα να αφήσω ύφασμα ποτισμένο με ξύδι περιμετρικά για κάποιες ώρες

Τα λάστιχα με την  <καλτσοδέτα > είναι πιο ευάλωτα στο να έχουν διαρροή αν η επιφάνεια που στεγανοποιούνε είναι ανώμαλη , ενώ αυτά με το σφικτήρα , και καθόλου να μην καθαρίσεις , δεν έχουν ποτέ πρόβλημα
Εξάλλου , τα νέα πλυντήρια που η στάθμη του νερού είναι πολύ πιο χαμηλή σε σχέση με τα παλαιότερα μοντέλα είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολα

----------


## andyferraristi

Σ' ευχαριστώ πόλυ Κώστα ...

----------

